# Japanese Submarines in WW2



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

I am aware of the website uboat.net relating the history of German U-boats in the two world wars.

Is anyone aware of any similar sites covering the exploits of Japanese submarines?


----------



## MarchSkipper (May 28, 2013)

*Sensuikan*

http://www.combinedfleet.com/sensuikan.htm

http://www.ask.com/wiki/Submarines_...2802&qsrc=999&ad=doubleDown&an=apn&ap=ask.com

http://www.combinedfleet.com/ss.htm


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBx2Bu-jnOs


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day marchskipper.m.yesterday.18:52.#2.re:japanese submarines in ww2 sensuikan.just to let you know none of the links responded,regards ben27


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

They all work for me, many thanks


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

ben27 said:


> good day marchskipper.m.yesterday.18:52.#2.re:japanese submarines in ww2 sensuikan.just to let you know none of the links responded,regards ben27


Try this one ben27

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Submarines_of_the_Imperial_Japanese_Navy


----------



## MarchSkipper (May 28, 2013)

ben27 said:


> good day marchskipper.m.yesterday.18:52.#2.re:japanese submarines in ww2 sensuikan.just to let you know none of the links responded,regards ben27


Try it by copy/paste the links


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

They all worked fine for me too. Thank you.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnacle.sm. yesterday.#5.re:japanesr submarines in ww2.thank you for your reply.and your link.it worked for me.regards ben27


----------



## Noel Martin (Sep 7, 2011)

It appears that the Japanese had built 2 rather large submarines but not quite finished them at WW2 end and these were to hit the Panama lock gates both the Pacific and Atlantic both at the same time. The USA sunk them after evaluating them in the USA Any other imformation please?


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris Isaac said:


> I am aware of the website uboat.net relating the history of German U-boats in the two world wars.
> 
> Is anyone aware of any similar sites covering the _*exploits*_ of Japanese submarines?


Exploits? You mean things like beheading Merchant seamen, machine-gunning survivors in the water, that sort of thing?


----------



## Noel Martin (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi there again. Try wikipedia Japan I-201 class submarine the whole article about these submarines. Quite large very fast and long distance travel. Lots of German equipment MAN engines etc.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Think post #10 should read the sinking of the Cap Ancona by the RAF.


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

ted nutt said:


> Think post #10 should read the sinking of the Cap Ancona by the RAF.


Would you describe that as an RAF exploit? 
_*"Exploit: a bold or daring feat"*_


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

> Think post #10 should read the sinking of the Cap Ancona by the RAF.


I would be reasonably sure that Scelerat would be referring to BRITISH CHIVALRY, ASCOT, SUTLEJ, DAISY MOLLER and others whose crews were subject to Japanese submarine war crimes. This would also apply to BEHAR when on the evening of 18th March, 72 survivors aboard the Japanese cruiser TONE were randomly picked out, punched and kicked to the ground and then ruthlessly beheaded. Despicable and murderous acts carried out by a nation that to this day does not admit to those crimes and sadly many of the perpetrators were not brought to justice.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

Hugh MacLean said:


> I would be reasonably sure that Scelerat would be referring to BRITISH CHIVALRY, ASCOT, SUTLEJ, DAISY MOLLER and others whose crews were subject to Japanese submarine war crimes. This would also apply to BEHAR when on the evening of 18th March, 72 survivors aboard the Japanese cruiser TONE were randomly picked out, punched and kicked to the ground and then ruthlessly beheaded. Despicable and murderous acts carried out by a nation that to this day does not admit to those crimes and sadly many of the perpetrators were not brought to justice.
> 
> Regards
> Hugh


I am indeed. Describing the actions of Japanese submarines and submariners as "exploits" is hardly appropriate!


----------

